# Any blog/YouTube channel suggestions?



## jacobfatoorechi (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd love to find some new reading/watching material - what are your favorite music/composition/programming technique/orchestration blogs (YouTube channels etc)?

I know a few members on VI have some great ones - Mike Verta's and Daniel James' YouTube come to mind. Anyone else from VI have something I can subscribe to?

THE LIST SO FAR — I'll keep this updated if you post anything new to add:

*YouTube Channels*

Pensado's Place (interviews with industry leading audio engineers / artists / producers)
https://www.youtube.com/user/PensadosPlace/featured

Junkie XL (tutorials / dissection of his film scores)
https://www.youtube.com/user/junkiexlofficial/featured

Daniel James (composition / sound design / sample library reviews)
https://www.youtube.com/user/dazexus/featured

Mike Verta (composition / orchestration / midi technique / business)
https://www.youtube.com/user/MikeVerta/featured

Michael Patti (mockup techniques / live composition / "the cinesamples guy")
https://www.youtube.com/user/c0mp0ser/featured

Alain Mayrand (orchestration techniques)
https://www.youtube.com/user/alaincomposer/featured

Deniz Hughes (the business of being a film composer / resources / webinars)
http://www.denizhughes.com/media.html


*Podcasts*
Song Exploder (each episode an artist dissects his/her song)
http://songexploder.net

From The Home Studio (guest composer interviews)
http://fromthehomestudio.com/category/podcasts/

Scorecast (film score / composer related podcast)
http://www.scorecastonline.com/


*Blogs*
deBreved by Tim Davies (orchestration / composition / conducting)
http://www.timusic.net/blog/introduction/

Contemporary Orchestration Techniques – Ben Newhouse
http://bennewhouse.berkleemusicblogs.com

Orchestration Online
http://orchestrationonline.com

Music Composition Techniques – Brent Heflin McHenry
http://musiccomptech.blogspot.com

Virtual Orchestration and Composing – Graham Plowman
http://www.midi-orchestration.net/

Synthetic Orchestra (mainly Spitfire related tutorials)
http://syntheticorchestra.com/blog/

Orchestra Sounds (score analysis)
http://orchestrasounds.com/

Film And Game Composers (composer interviews / sample library reviews)
http://www.filmandgamecomposers.com/

Brandon Nelson (composer)
http://bnelsonmusic.wordpress.com/articles/

*
Pay Courses / Videos*

Mike Verta's Master Classes (composition / orchestration / business)
http://mikeverta.com/wordpress/category/masterclasses/

ScoreClub (by Alain Mayrand) — (composition / orchestration)
http://www.scoreclub.net

ThinkSpace Education (orchestration / harmony / music for media courses)
http://thinkspaceeducation.com


----------



## Guffy (Aug 7, 2015)

Depends what you're after 

- Pensado's Place for mixing tutorials.
- Check out JunkieXLOfficial's tutorials for general awesomeness
- Deniz Hughes for webinars on the business side of things etc.
- ThinkSpace Education. Great Realtime scoring videos and more.
- Orchestration Online/Thomas Goss

Other than this, i usually just search for whatever i wanna know and go from there!


----------



## jacobfatoorechi (Aug 7, 2015)

Fugdup said:


> Depends what you're after
> 
> - Pensado's Place for mixing tutorials.
> - Check out JunkieXLOfficial's tutorials for general awesomeness
> ...


Thanks! Some of those are new to me — I'll check them out! I'm also gonna put together a big list of these and edit the top post. If anyone stumbles on this post it might be helpful.


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm only just beginning to learn orchestration, but have found this to be one hell of an amazing blog: 

http://orchestrasounds.com


----------



## CDNmusic (Aug 7, 2015)

Scorecast podcasts are great http://www.scorecastonline.com/


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 7, 2015)

You can find a list of additional blogs below:
http://orchestrationonline.com/resources/orchestration-blogs/
(N.B. there are some duplicates with what you have but many new ones as well.)


----------



## musophrenic (Aug 7, 2015)

If I may be so bold as to recommend www.filmandgamecomposers.com (bold because I manage it, lol). We do sample library/music tech reviews (written and video), have articles from time to time, and several composer interviews. I work with a pretty awesome group of people here, so I hope you find it enjoyable.

Just today/yesterday (depending on where you are), we posted an interview with Stephen Baysted of Project CARS (who's also a member of VI-C if you've caught him around).


----------



## Reaktor (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm actually wondering if VI Control users would have interest on community driven live workshops via Google Hangouts (Live on air)? I just have test driven current version of Hangouts and it has amazing sound quality when studio-mode is set on, and additionally n-users could join for collaborated panel discussion and Q/A via both sound and chat mode. Anyone interested on trying this out sooner than later?

These workshops would be easy to publish afterwards, as everything is recorded to Youtube.

Note: All you need is a Google account and Hangouts plugin in order to access Hangouts. Installing plugin is a 15-seconds process and Chrome most likely has one built in already.


----------



## Farkle (Aug 8, 2015)

Sounds like it could be a lot of fun, I'm interested. I used to run a film-cue analysis group up in NYC, where we'd pick a movie, and each person would transcribe a cue from it. Something like that could be cool on Google Hangout. Kinda like a Book Club.


----------



## Reaktor (Aug 8, 2015)

That's a great idea. I think we should probably start a new thread for this idea.

Additionally I would like to learn some basic orchestration tricks, such as use of thrills and falls, as well as composing horn & brass -sections (how to divide different sections, how to divide poly & legato for clear outcome etc). Nothing too fancy, but maybe someone would like to give a insight on this kind of things?


----------



## jacobfatoorechi (Aug 8, 2015)

@thesteelydane @CDNmusic @synergy543 @musophrenic 
Ok I've added all the newest links. This is awesome! Thanks so much for contributing... I love seeing the helpful side of the music business - so much knowledge being shared to anyone who wants to learn.

@Reaktor that sounds like great concept. Probably best to get a few topics sorted out ahead of time. Definitely start a thread!


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Aug 8, 2015)

PC Building : Carey Holzman
https://www.youtube.com/user/CareyHolzman/featured


----------



## Suganthan (Jan 3, 2016)

I would like to recommend you to add some entries from fransabsil.com

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/fransabsil
Blog posts: http://www.fransabsil.nl/htm/news.htm

PS: His "January 2015: Musical Analysis 5th Edition e-book" is free and has a lot of analysis of classical musicians.

I would add some more if I come across anything new.


----------



## EC2 (Jan 3, 2016)

Warren Huart´s "Produce Like A Pro" videos are some of the best tutorials around. They easily beat Pensado´s Place et al. imo.

https://www.youtube.com/user/WarrenHuartRecording


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jan 1, 2017)

For anyone who's into synthesis, sound design and electronic music this is a great channel with a lot of information:

https://www.youtube.com/user/SeamlessR


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 1, 2017)

Rick Beato on youtube is someone I subscribed to today, but I've been really enjoying his composer analysis videos, they're rather simple at times, but its focus helps me get inspired by the showcased artists:


----------

